# Top Knot Mohawk??????



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

LMAO!!!! I put a top knot in Daisy's hair after washing her head. She had a dirty face from the dust bunnies  (it is hard to clean under there because of the way it is made) :embarrassed: under my china hutch. Well after it being in there for a few days, I took the top knot out. Now she has a top knot mohawk, lol!!!  

_Before with the topknot. _









Here she is waiting for her treat. Can you see the drool dripping from her mouth, lol.  









Awwwwwwwwwwwww, it is bed time already mommy? Is that why I am in my room and in my pen?









_After with the topknot removed._
Am I a punk now with my mohawk mommy?









Should I dye it pink?









Thank you for looking.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That's the cutest mohawk I've ever seen :wub: :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awwww.adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:wub: Cute! Cute! Cute! :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

How adorable! :wub: That happens to Pebbles all the time and it is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my Daisy........I just saw a picture today of Aubrey O'Day's little maltese and her ears were pink and she had blue dye and green on her bottom!!!! She was three different colors!!! LOL!!!! You are just too cute and Mommy should be so proud of you for getting all those dust bunnies up~~~I love your little bow!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Daisy just gets cuter and cuter!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AAWW!! So cute!! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 17 2008, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636861


> Oh my Daisy........I just saw a picture today of Aubrey O'Day's little maltese and her ears were pink and she had blue dye and green on her bottom!!!! She was three different colors!!! LOL!!!! You are just too cute and Mommy should be so proud of you for getting all those dust bunnies up~~~I love your little bow!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:[/B]


I found the picture for you Miss Daisy: I got the colors wrong but there is three different colors!!!

[attachment=41160:82823103__oPt.jpg]


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

daisy your a cute little bunny,,, jo


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Daisy has the cutest top knot mohawk!!! :wub: She looks just precious with her lil bow in!!! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL....she looks adorable. Daisy would look adorable no matter how her hair is. My daughter took this picture she thought it was cute this is Mia's imitation of Don King.  
[attachment=41161:mowhawk.jpg]


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Your little Daisy is such a doll. She's one of those little girls that has such a pretty face, it just doesn't matter how her hair is "fixed." And her face always looks so white for a puppy. How in the world do you keep it so white? She's a precious little thing! :wub:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

aaawwwwwwww what cute pics :wub:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Uno is in :heart: mini mohawk and all...:Flowers 2:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Very cute!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is one GORGEOUS baby :wub: . Sarah


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Aww, that is so cute! My grommer has a Bichon Frise whom she mixed some Kool-Aid powder with her conditioner! LOL! She was pink!!!!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Awwww Daisy is beautiful as ever - love the Mohawk look  We don't get that look anymore - we get the "Cousin It" look instead :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she is soo sweet. Love that face.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She looks way too cute rockin' the mohawk.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Everytime I think Daisy can't get any cuter......she proves me wrong. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Daisy rockin the mohawak! Love it...she totally looks like a punk rocker! :rochard: :rockon:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Daisy is a doll in whatever hairstyle she is modeling.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow you got her in a topknot really quick. So cute.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Her hair is long on top of her head. She looks so cute with or without a bow.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

cute mohawk Daisy!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Soooooooooo Cute!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 17 2008, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636884


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 17 2008, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636861





> Oh my Daisy........I just saw a picture today of Aubrey O'Day's little maltese and her ears were pink and she had blue dye and green on her bottom!!!! She was three different colors!!! LOL!!!! You are just too cute and Mommy should be so proud of you for getting all those dust bunnies up~~~I love your little bow!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:[/B]


I found the picture for you Miss Daisy: I got the colors wrong but there is three different colors!!!

[attachment=41160:82823103__oPt.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: That is too funny. 

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Sep 17 2008, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636946


> LOL....she looks adorable. Daisy would look adorable no matter how her hair is. My daughter took this picture she thought it was cute this is Mia's imitation of Don King.
> [attachment=41161:mowhawk.jpg][/B]


Mia is a beauty, even with her Don King impersonation, lol!!! Though I am sure she was not happy that picture was taken, lol.  

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Sep 17 2008, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636950


> Your little Daisy is such a doll. She's one of those little girls that has such a pretty face, it just doesn't matter how her hair is "fixed." And her face always looks so white for a puppy. How in the world do you keep it so white? She's a precious little thing! :wub:[/B]


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww that is so sweet of you to say that. I am anal when it comes to keeping her stain free. I give her bottled water only, constantly wiping and her face. Feed her quality food with no dyes in it and give her dry food only. 

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Sep 18 2008, 12:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636965


> Uno is in :heart: mini mohawk and all...:Flowers 2:[/B]


 :wub: Awwwwwwwwwww Daisy has a virtual boyfriend. :tender: 


Thank you everyone for the kind an sweet things you have said about Daisy. I am so lucky to have her and I love sharing her experiences with you all. :yes:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm not going to look at Daisy posts any more because the more I look the more I want to come and steal her ... she is just too cute to be real ... I love the last photo .....

ok can I eat her up now ??


----------

